
C++Next - fogus
http://cpp-next.com/
======
xal
Everyone who is interested in the evolution of low level C based languages
owes it to himself to track the OOC project. It looks nothing short of
spectacular.

<http://ooc-lang.org/>

~~~
biotech
Good webpage, I like that it isn't shy about getting right into simple
examples of source code. More language websites should be outlined like this.

~~~
nddrylliog
Thanks for the nice feedback =)

Usually half the reactions are "hey I didn't even read the frontpage but I
know all about your language and you're mistaken because you're not the same
as C++/Objective-C/D/my mom".

Why isn't Reddit/FriendFeed more like HackerNews :/ ?

------
mcav
Not to unnecessarily complain about design, but 23px body text is borderline
unusable.

~~~
benhoyt
OTOH, I always find it refreshing when websites don't use tiny 10px fonts --
the "I've taken a graphic design course, and I think small fonts are cool"
thing. In other words, 23px might be a bit big, but it's better than too
small, at least on a 120dpi screen. :-)

------
flabbergaster
> You must have Javascript enabled to view this site.

Uh, why?

~~~
prodigal_erik
The author is not as incompetent as they claim to be. The content is
accessible if the bizzare stylesheet is ignored.

